# Sketch-a-Day



## equiniphile

Very good! That's a neat idea, I would love to attempt that if I had more time lol!


----------



## AnnaLover

So you're asking for pics? 








Even though it's bad quality cell pic, I love it because it shows how long her mane has gotten:


----------



## cakemom

Really nice! I'm gonna have to get one of you talented people to do a drawing for Sarah for Christmas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidji

*Only a 30 minute sketch?? Whew, I'm jealous, it took me an hour to draw just an outline of a horse.*


----------



## kayhmk

Wow, great stuff! So soft... Especially Lola. They look very finished for only 30 minute sketches: how big is your book?
Keep it up, waiting to see your progression!


----------



## Equusketch

kayhmk said:


> Wow, great stuff! So soft... Especially Lola. They look very finished for only 30 minute sketches: how big is your book?
> Keep it up, waiting to see your progression!


 
My book is 9 x 12 inches. The eye sketch probably took me more like 45 minutes to do and it was about 5 x 6 ish inches. I swore I would only do rough sketches and not do any blending at all, but the perfectionist in me still wants to make them look like finished pieces. Oh well. At this point I am not trying to "force" anything. I just want to let the pieces come together as I see fit...lol.


----------



## juniormylove

*sigh* I love how your "rough sketches" are better than my "real" drawings. -_- 

I shall keep tuned to this, I love seeing your work and one a day? YAY!


----------



## Equusketch

7/14/10- I bought a cheapo set of crayola colored pencils, but I have to admit, I fell in love with them. I measured this sketch out to 5 x 7 inches. This is a horse I personally know who always jumps around with her tongue sticking out, even with a figure eight nose band! I just couldn't resist drawing this...lol. Oh yeah, and this did take me almost 2 hours to complete, so clearly not quite a "quick" sketch, but that's colored pencil for you.


----------



## Gidji

Oh goodness  I love,love,love your work. Did I mention I love it?


----------



## 3neighs

What a wonderful idea! Something someone like me who needs to practice would benefit from. 

Love the colored pencil one! I get an urge to try something new like colored pencils or pastels, but I really need to concentrate on perfecting my graphites first. 

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## kayhmk

That coloured pencil one is so awesome!  Very smooth. 
And very inspirational, good thing I remembered how much I suck with coloured pencils.


----------



## midwestgirl89

Liz I'm glad you took the initiative and started it. I read kayhmk's thread and thought, "Hmm, what an awesome idea"...and that's as far as I got (typical of me lol) 
And a sidenote, this may may seem odd but I love how you draw noses. I've noticed that on a few of your drawings. And with the colored pencil piece I think it's neat how you focused in on a quirky feature rather than the whole horse.


----------



## SavvyHill

I like them.


----------



## AnnaLover

Hey my apologies! I thought you were looking for inspiration xP sorry!


----------



## wild_spot

I LOVE that coloured one. Really, really good.


----------



## Equusketch

7/15/10- Just a quick sketch of a random horse. Nothing special. My challenge here was not to blend. I want so badly to take a q-tip to this sketch...lol.


----------



## Equusketch

7/16/10- Blue roan in colored pencil. I drew this uber late last night and didn't have the energy to scan and post it, so I am posting it today. 

7/17/10- 7 minute quick sketch


----------



## juniormylove

wow, I love the blue roan! you're tempting me to try and draw with colored pencils, which is NOT a good thing, hahaha


----------



## sweetbelle

Gorgeous! It is so realistic, especially the eye! I could never, ever draw like that, it takes me like 203 hours to get a shaded picture that looks more or less like a horse head! Great job!!!!! I LOVE it!


----------



## Equusketch

7/18/10- My friend has been begging me for a while to draw her and her little pug Maggie who sadly passed away before she even reached her 1st birthday. I struggle so much with human subjects and try to avoid them like the plague, but I figured, might as well get in a little practice drawing people while I have the opportunity. I am doing this project on facebook and tagged her in the picture. I am interested to find out her reaction. She loved that little dog like it was her child.


----------



## BFFofHorses

beautiful!!!!!


----------



## 3neighs

So lovely, I'm sure she will love it!


----------



## Equusketch

7/19/10- A 15 minute sketch of a cute foal scratching it's neck. I had such a rough evening and this just put me back in a good mood. Art is therapeutic for me, even the quick sketches...lol.


----------



## SavvyHill

How cute!


----------



## Equusketch

7/20/10- I worked on this one for a little bit on my lunch break, then a little more tonight, but I was too tired to finish it. This one is drawn with a ball point pen, completely from memory, so forgive some of the proportional flaws as I can't erase anything. I have a last minute birthday present to draw, so my next few sketches probably won't be anything spectacular between now and Friday.


----------



## Equusketch

7/21/10- getting in some practice with darker tones, something I think my drawings lack sometimes.


----------



## ilovesonya

You are so super talented! I love them all! I am going to check this thread everyday!


----------



## Equusketch

ilovesonya said:


> You are so super talented! I love them all! I am going to check this thread everyday!


 
This just made my day!!! Thank you!


----------



## Equusketch

7/22/10- A kitty cat


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos

Your drawings are amazingly beautiful! I could only ever wish to draw as well as you do. And your unfinished sketch is so beautiful, even being drawn from memory, let alone with a pen! And the sketch of the foal made me smile, you really captured an adorable playfulness :grin:. It's crazy that you can draw sooooo well in 15-30 minutes!
Did I mention that I love them all? :lol:


----------



## midwestgirl89

Liz this has been going really well for you! I love that you're drawing various poses too-the foal is adorable!


----------



## Equusketch

7/23/10- I came home completely inebriated, something I haven't done in a while and I remembered I still needed to sketch something. When I am drunk, I always fall back on my soul horse Tailor. So, tonight, I pay tribute to my soul horse, my love, RIP Tailor...completely from memory too!!!


----------



## Kayty

hahahaha Liz I love your drunken sketches  I don't think I would even be able to put pencil to paper when I'm half cut - first thing that goes is my hand/eye co ordination, I can't even write my own name, so I commend you for being able to still work with such detail and quality!


----------



## Twisted Ambition

Wow! Amazing work.


----------



## Equusketch

7/24/10- Here is another sketch similar to last night's sketch. I didn't do any blending, just putting down layers with a 7B pencil. I am learning to love the rougher look.


----------



## Equusketch

7/25/10- quick sketch of a chihuahua. Not my favorite in the series, but I was uber busy today.


----------



## Equusketch

7/26/10- my first attempt drawing a halter bred quarter horse...it's umm, interesting. It's a type of anatomy I am just not used to.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54

WOW! I love everything on here except for the QH. lol. The legs are kind of awkward looking to me. Everything else about the QH is amazing though! You are super talented! I wish I could be more talented. I will check this every day!!!


----------



## Equusketch

That QH in general was awekward to me...lol. 

7/27/10- colored pencil sketch of my friend's paint's bule eye.


----------



## AnnaLover

^^ favorite one yet! 

And i like the qh's head a lot.. the muscles are a little overboard but I guess you were stressing the halter bred ones :lol:


----------



## RogueMare

Amazing work! Superscribing!


----------



## Equusketch

7/28/10- A sketch I did of my friend's Appy mare. This was done with only an 8B pencil. I have been trying to avoid blending lately. Just trying to enjoy the rougher drawings. I denfinately think the darker tones are richer when i don't blend.


----------



## azarni

Very nice  I like your darker tones as well~


----------



## samiam517

I really like all of your drawings, they all look amazing  You're quite talented.


----------



## midwestgirl89

Very nice Liz. I've been doing the same thing with not blending. It's hard isn't it? :wink:
And kudos to you for keeping this up!


----------



## Equusketch

7/29/10- I know this is still just a quickie, but I have to admit the scanner in this case did not do the actual drawing justice at all. Not sure what happened. Anyway, this is a sketch of my friend's french bulldog.


----------



## AnnaLover

^^ I love it! It has so much expression!


----------



## Kayty

haha you guys have the opposite problem to me  I struggle to blend and do all my tonal work with the pencil only, no blending allowed for me!


----------



## Skutterbotch

Good job Equusketch! Your work is so beautiful, keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Equusketch

7/30/10- I loved the photo I drew this from. I literally scribbled this one because it was so peaceful and I wanted to let loose and not sweat the small stuff on this one and just get caught in the moment.


----------



## AnnaLover

^^ LOVE it!


----------



## Equusketch

7/31/10- Sketch I did of Gracie, a horse I rode for the first time and LOVED! My scanner for some reason is acting up tonight and really botching the dark tones. Oh well...

enjoy...


----------



## AnnaLover

I love the angle on the last one


----------



## azarni

I really love the most recent too!


----------



## Equusketch

8/1/10- I was working as show secretary at our barn's monthly schooling show and brought my sketch book with me. I got too distracted watching the show, so I didn't finish this one...lol.


----------



## wild_spot

I love it! The detail in the leather is awesome, and I actually think the less finished horse really makes the leather stand out.


----------



## midwestgirl89

The latest is my favorite by far! Very simple but awesome.


----------



## lilruffian

Equusketch said:


> That QH in general was awekward to me...lol.
> 
> 7/27/10- colored pencil sketch of my friend's paint's bule eye.


 I love this one :wink: Blue eyes are so pretty & you did a great job. Personally, i hate using colored crayons lol. We had to use them alot in my art class & they hated me!


----------



## Equusketch

8/2/10- Too tired to sketch anything spectacular tonight...lol.


----------



## Equusketch

8/3/10-FINALLY, a completed pen sketch...lol. 
I am sort of on a pen kick right now and am enjoying these dynamic full body sketches. I may do several more this week.


----------



## AnnaLover

WOW!! That last one is really great! Incredible work


----------



## Rowzy

I love all your sketches. Incredible.


----------



## paintluver

You are so amazing! I love reading this thread and seeing all of your wonderful artwork.


----------



## lilruffian

I love the muscling in the body & the legs. The legs on this guy are great


----------



## Equusketch

Thank you everybody. This has certainly been a fun project for me and a way to practice with different techniques without the pressure of commissions. Once in a while i will coem home too tired to draw, but I always manage to produce something, even if unfinished. It's a great way for me to unwind. Stay tuned for tonight's sketch.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

All of these are GREAT!
I can't believe you're using 6B-8B Pencils????? I can barely use 4B and 6B. I guess I need to work on my dark tones too lol!


----------



## kayhmk

This project is coming along very nicely. I like the variety you're showing in these pictures: it seems like you're really letting loose and trying different things a lot. 
And I can't help but admire your commitment.


----------



## mliponoga

These are absolutely amazing! Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Equusketch

8/4/10- sketch I did with my trusty old mechanical pencil and q-tip


----------



## Equusketch

8/5/10-colored pencil sketch of a horse's nose.


----------



## LoveStory10

Wow ^ Thats amazing work, I love the detail


----------



## kayhmk

That last one is super awesome! I love the colours and how the sharp grass compliments the softly shaded nose. The nose is just lovely with its ample lighting.


----------



## RogueMare

The last two are stunning! I think you're doing some great work.


----------



## 3neighs

I've been following along on this thread and have enjoyed every sketch. I'm taking a little something from each one that I can apply to my own work.  I, too, commend your commitment, keep it up!


----------



## Equusketch

8/6/10-Really drunken sketch here. I did this in probably 5 minutes. Normally when I draw while intoxicated I produce pretty cool art, but this one...well...is special...lol.


----------



## Equusketch

8/7/10- I thought I'd try to work only in purple tones on this one just for a change in pace (my favorite color). Sadly, I could not get a decent scan of it despite trying like 5 different times. The colors are quite a bit off here, but eh, what can I do. The original looks better.


----------



## Kayty

Thats fantastic Liz!! I really like this one, the purple tones are excellent - now I think you need to go back and work in some pastel again, using this technique!!


----------



## lilruffian

Your scanner may not have worked right but it looks great to me! Very pretty tones


----------



## mliponoga

Equusketch said:


> 8/6/10-Really drunken sketch here. I did this in probably 5 minutes. Normally when I draw while intoxicated I produce pretty cool art, but this one...well...is special...lol.


hahaha :lol:


----------



## Equusketch

Kayty- I want to give the pastels a try really bad, but because I can't seal pastel drawings I worry it would just smear everywhere when I close my sketch book. At this time I want to keep all my sketches in the book. 

Anyway, This may or may not be my last sketch for about a week or so. I am leaving for New Jersey for my annual visit to the horse rescue I donate to and I am not sure how much time I will have to sketch in my free time. I have several orders from people who are also going to be there, so those will be my top priority. I definately wont be able to post any thing until I get back. 

8/8/10- here is a sketch I did of two foals at the horse rescue, Logan and Max


----------



## cecillover

Do you think you could possibly make me a pcture of my horse!


----------



## Equusketch

cecillover said:


> Do you think you could possibly make me a pcture of my horse!


I'd be happy to sketch your horse. Just know that if I do this for the sketch a day project, I'd be keeping the original for my records and posting it wherever I want. You can use the image just as long as you credit me (though I put my signature on it anyway). If you still want me to sketch it, just post a pic here.


----------



## Waybueno

I totally want you to draw my horse!!! you can keep the original and what not :] Ill send you the picture in a message.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

My favourite HAS to be the purple one!


----------



## kayhmk

The foals are simply great. I especially love the one on the right (Max?). Just awesome.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

Just a note, I always used hair spray to seal my drawings, I just use cheap stuff, but it's never discouloured any of my art. It saves my books from going all smudgy


----------



## cecillover

im new to the sote and i quitw dont kno wat it meens to credit you?


----------



## midwestgirl89

saint3meg3rlfc said:


> Just a note, I always used hair spray to seal my drawings, I just use cheap stuff, but it's never discouloured any of my art. It saves my books from going all smudgy


I do the same thing. Years ago a friend's brother who is an artist shared that tip with me. He said the cheaper the better-no need to spend a bunch of money on the expensive stuff when the cheaper one will work fine.


----------



## Kayty

Sealing graphite and charcoal works just fine  But don't try it on pastel!! It kills the colours, and also clumps the pigment together over time


----------



## Equusketch

cecillover said:


> im new to the sote and i quitw dont kno wat it meens to credit you?


It means that if you post the picture anywhere, make sure to indicate that it was I who did the drawing (Liz Green). I have had people post my drawings in the past and pass them off as their artwork. I put my signature on these sketches, but I would appreciate that if these images are copied and used for other purposes, that I receive the credit for them.


----------



## ElizabethM

Wonderfull work. I love that you are willing to share the not so good with the good. The sketch a day idea is great for getting back to the basics of why you love drawing to begin with. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Equusketch

ElizabethM-Thank you very much. Unfortunately I have been sooooo busy with this vacation I am taking that I have not done my daily sketches for a few days now. I have a few orders for drawings from some of the people I am visiting with so I have worked on those with what little time I have. I have no idea if ro when I will sketch again, but I do know Sunday is margarita madness night and if it's anything like last year, I am sure there will be some drunken drawing in the mix. Hopefully I don't spill my margarita on my sketch this year...lol.


----------



## juniormylove

I have 13 pages left in my sketchbook...I might try this kind of a thing to fill them since I already have a replacement sketchbook... :\ They won't be nearly as good as these, haha.

I love seeing these everyday, I like the unblendedness [did I just make that word up?]


----------



## Equusketch

8/21/10-I took a little hiatus from sketching while I was in New Jersey hanging out with great friends and riding horses. I even have bruises on my legs from all the riding I did...lol. 

Anyway, I did this sketch of two of the horses I rode, Collin and Lucy.


----------



## Equusketch

8/22/10-another pen sketch


----------



## Equusketch

8/23/10- charcoal sketch of my friend Deidra and her horse Romeo...took me maybe 20-30 minutes, so fairly quick 

8/24/10- Uh, nothing...I was too tired to draw...lol. 

8/25/10- Waybueno, here is a pen sketch of the picture you sent me. I apologize for making your trainer's head look huge...still working on human subjects...lol.


----------



## kayhmk

Especially Colin & Lucy look awesome! Very nice sketches, makes me feel bad I never get anything done. And I do need the practice.


----------



## Equusketch

8/26/10-Nothing yet again...this project isn't going quite as planned...lol

8/27/10- Another pen sketch...my pen is starting to dry out...gotta replace it.


----------



## kayhmk

^That is not a sketch anymore! Lovely drawing, I think the values are nearly perfect if not actually perfect. Well done!


----------



## Equusketch

8/28/10- Giving my pen one more go before it craps out on me completely. I decided to add a little color. Sadly my scanner didn't pick up the light sand color in the ground or in the horse's tail. Oh well.


----------



## Equusketch

I know I have missed a couple days here. I have a commission that I just started the rough sketch for and pending other commissions, I may have to skip many more days. I am just going to sketch as I have time now, not exactly every day. 

Anyway, here is todays' sketch...

8/31/10- AnnaLover, I went back to the first page of this thread to sketch your cute chestnut. I loved the first head shot, but also wanted to incorporate that long mane. I worked on this during my lunch break...enjoy!


----------



## Waybueno

Equusketch said:


> 8/25/10- Waybueno, here is a pen sketch of the picture you sent me. I apologize for making your trainer's head look huge...still working on human subjects...lol.


Omg this is seriously amazing thank you soo so much <3


----------



## Equusketch

It seems that more days go by bewteen sketches lately...oh well...

Anyway, here are yesterday's and today's sketches

9/3/10- Gracie in colored pencil

9/4/10- Nikki, a nursemare filly and one of the residents at everafter horse rescue (the rescue I donate art proceeds to)...she is my inspiration!
I did this in charcoal


----------



## Amarea

You are amazingly talented  I am artistically challenged to put it mildly LOL


----------



## Adonai Ace

what an wonderful talent you have!


----------



## Equusketch

9/12/10-Haven't done one of these in a while...charcoal drawing I did of my friend's dog


----------



## charlicata

I LOVE the shading and blending to show the detail of the fur and the bed he's lying on.


----------



## SkyeAngel

The first two are really great, but i have to say i mega impressed with the last one. I wish i could use colored pencils that effectively! You've captured the different textures really well. Good job and keep up the good work!


----------



## PintoTess

wowo yor awesome!!! would you do one of tess for me? there is my thread called "would some nice person please draw my horses?" or somthing lie that. i would appreciate it so much.


----------



## Equusketch

Here is a picture of Tess...without colored background and having some fun adding a little color with my very primitive editing program...lol.


----------



## BuckOff41570

I really like your ink drawings.

With the graphite... do you smudge all of your drawings?
Smudging often strips the horse of texture...try getting an HB, sharpen it, and put come texture into the horse rather than a smooth shading... it would really make your close ups sparkle!!!


----------



## Fly

WOw. I wish I were that good!


----------



## AnnaLover

Wow I never got around to thanking you for the sketch so I'm doing it now! Thanks a TON!


----------



## ohsareee

EquusSketch: is the image in your signature a drawing of a horse named Tristan?


----------



## GeminiJumper

Wow! You have amazing talent! I would be too scared to use a pen. I'm much more comfortable with pencil


----------



## Equusketch

ohsareee said:


> EquusSketch: is the image in your signature a drawing of a horse named Tristan?


As a matter of fact it is! That painting was a wedding gift for Kristie his owner. Do you know Kristie?


----------



## Flintybaby

OMG you are amazing!!! 

Im after a sketch for my sister for xmas (or maybe birthday now) of her horse who was PTS - if I get some pics for you could you do me one and I'll pay for it?? Plus it would need posting to UK!


----------



## PintoTess

wowowowowow and wow!!!! thanx eqquesketch i LOVE it


----------



## ohsareee

I had somehow run across her on Myspace a while back and had followed her photos of her and Tristan and had seen that picture on there. She is a wonderful person and Tristan got me hooked on the bays with a lot of white and I was lucky enough to end up with one myself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equusketch

Flintybaby said:


> OMG you are amazing!!!
> 
> Im after a sketch for my sister for xmas (or maybe birthday now) of her horse who was PTS - if I get some pics for you could you do me one and I'll pay for it?? Plus it would need posting to UK!


Sure, I can PM you cost details. I have shipped to the UK on several occasions.


----------



## Piaffe

your sketches are AMAZING!


----------



## PintoTess

so where are your sketches gone? lol  i need to see some more!


----------



## Equusketch

PintoTess said:


> so where are your sketches gone? lol  i need to see some more!


awe you're cute...as Christmas is fast approaching, i am just starting to get busy with commissions and gifts, so I probably won't be doing these little sketches very often for a while. It was a fun project while it lasted, but darn it, life got in the way...lol.


----------



## PintoTess

as it doeas all the time lol


----------



## Fifi Bay

its Fifi Bay here remember you said post the pictures on 1 of your theads well this the thread i chose lol  here are the pictures of Fifi: i love the first picture of her lol  thanks again


----------



## equiniphile

Great thread


----------

